# Haaland al Real per 150 mln di euro.



## admin (23 Marzo 2021)

Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, da El Chiringuito, il Real Madrid avrebbe acquistato Haaland in cambio di 150 mln di euro.


----------



## enigmistic02 (23 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, da El Chiringuito, il Real Madrid avrebbe acquistato Haaland in cambio di 150 mln di euro.



Bel colpo, ma... ora dovranno anche vendere, no?! Paolo sta già cercando di capire chi potrebbe fare al caso nostro.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, da El Chiringuito, il Real Madrid avrebbe acquistato Haaland in cambio di 150 mln di euro.



Dubito che il Real abbia questa disponibilità adesso.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Marzo 2021)

Mi domando se una notizia di mercato giunta dalla Spagna si sia mai avverata.
In ogni caso, se le cifre sono quelle, chi lo prende fa un affarone. Basta pensare a quanto sono costati, per fare degli esempi, Neymar, Pogba, Coutinho e Dembelè.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, da El Chiringuito, il Real Madrid avrebbe acquistato Haaland in cambio di 150 mln di euro.



Per me il Real, tra un paio d'anni avrà Mbappè-Halaand davanti.


----------



## bmb (23 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, da El Chiringuito, il Real Madrid avrebbe acquistato Haaland in cambio di 150 mln di euro.



Vieni Karim bello, vieni.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dubito che il Real abbia questa disponibilità adesso.



Credici.
Il Real fa e farà sempre quello che vuole.

Quando avrà bisogno di rifare l' attacco, lo rifarà.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Marzo 2021)

E' il colpo + scontato di sempre.
halaand andrà via.
il real ha bisogno di una stella (post ronaldo) e neymar e mbappe sono incomprabili perche il psg non vende.
Scontatissimo epilogo.

Più che altro se prendono halaand, qualcuno davanti tra rodrygo, vinicius, odegaard, isco, hazaard e compagnia dovranno cederlo, purtroppo non si gioca in 20.
Li dobbiamo esser bravi noi. A patto di non buttarsi su ciofeche come mariano diaz.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Marzo 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Bel colpo, ma... ora dovranno anche vendere, no?! Paolo sta già cercando di capire chi potrebbe fare al caso nostro.



Benzema o Aubameyang


----------



## Pit96 (23 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, da El Chiringuito, il Real Madrid avrebbe acquistato Haaland in cambio di 150 mln di euro.



E Benzema? Va beh, dai, noi non lo schifiamo nel caso


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, da El Chiringuito, il Real Madrid avrebbe acquistato Haaland in cambio di 150 mln di euro.



Forza Paolo, portiamoci a casa Aubameyang o Benzema


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2021)

quello che ha fatto il Borussia Dortmund è stato un passo più lungo della gamba e contro la propria politica.
ha dato ad un ragazzo di 20 anni dal nulla uno stipendio quanto un top mondiale e commissioni assurde alla procura, per tenerlo poi devi avere una proprietà forte e non è il loro caso per cui ora dovranno venderlo con il suo stipendio che salirà ancora clamorosamente
e tutto questo senza aver ottenuto niente, se non un passaggio turno champions
in campionato non sono in corsa per lo scudetto


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Marzo 2021)

glieli finanzio volentieri io con 50/60 milioni per Asensio (o Rodrygo) più Odegaard e noi abbiamo la trequarti nuova.

e loro si comprano Halaand a 150 senza perder nessun titolare ma solo giocatori ammucchiati riserva (tanto ne hanno altri 10)
Vai Paolo è un occasione da non farsi sfuggire...


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> E' il colpo + scontato di sempre.
> halaand andrà via.
> il real ha bisogno di una stella (post ronaldo) e neymar e mbappe sono incomprabili perche il psg non vende.
> Scontatissimo epilogo.
> ...



Mbappè tra 9 mesi può firmare per chiunque a gratis.

Per carità, gli sceicchi poi magari domani gli offrono 40 milioni netti e rinnova.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quello che ha fatto il Borussia Dortmund è stato un passo più lungo della gamba e contro la propria politica.
> ha dato ad un ragazzo di 20 anni dal nulla uno stipendio quanto un top mondiale e commissioni assurde alla procura, per tenerlo poi devi avere una proprietà forte e non è il loro caso per cui ora dovranno venderlo con il suo stipendio che salirà ancora clamorosamente
> e tutto questo *senza aver ottenuto niente*, se non un passaggio turno champions
> in campionato non sono in corsa per lo scudetto



Beh, come minimo 150M di euro (come minimo eh, perché secondo me si muove a non meno di 180M). Aggiungiamoci che a maggior ragione i giovani in rampa di lancio saranno ancora più tentati dall'andare al Borussia. Poi se dai 150M ad una società come il Dortmund questi di Haaland ne scovano come minimo un altro (senza dimenticare gli altri 3/4 che già hanno in casa).

Comunque a forza di mega-plusvalenze prima o poi pure questi si metteranno a fare acquisti mega, vedi Atletico.


----------



## Djici (23 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quello che ha fatto il Borussia Dortmund è stato un passo più lungo della gamba e contro la propria politica.
> ha dato ad un ragazzo di 20 anni dal nulla uno stipendio quanto un top mondiale e commissioni assurde alla procura, per tenerlo poi devi avere una proprietà forte e non è il loro caso per cui ora dovranno venderlo con il suo stipendio che salirà ancora clamorosamente
> e tutto questo senza aver ottenuto niente, se non un passaggio turno champions
> in campionato non sono in corsa per lo scudetto


Infatti che ******* quelli del Borussia. Lo pagano 20 + commissioni e dopo rischiano di cederlo per 150 mln...
Che poi non sono in corsa per lo scudetto quando lo sta vincendo la squadra campione d'Europa in carica e ben partita per bissare la CL.

Ovviamente noi riflettiamo in trofei vinti.
Loro pensano invece a soldi in banca.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quello che ha fatto il Borussia Dortmund è stato un passo più lungo della gamba e contro la propria politica.
> ha dato ad un ragazzo di 20 anni dal nulla uno stipendio quanto un top mondiale e commissioni assurde alla procura, per tenerlo poi devi avere una proprietà forte e non è il loro caso per cui ora dovranno venderlo con il suo stipendio che salirà ancora clamorosamente
> e tutto questo senza aver ottenuto niente, se non un passaggio turno champions
> in campionato non sono in corsa per lo scudetto



Quando hai uno dei migliori prospetti mondiali, dove sta l' errore scusa?


----------



## sacchino (23 Marzo 2021)

Io gli prenderei Kroos


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Marzo 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Infatti che ******* quelli del Borussia. Lo pagano 20 + commissioni e dopo rischiano di cederlo per 150 mln...
> Che poi non sono in corsa per lo scudetto quando lo sta vincendo la squadra campione d'Europa in carica e ben partita per bissare la CL.
> 
> Ovviamente noi riflettiamo in trofei vinti.
> Loro pensano invece a soldi in banca.



Beh se lo avessimo preso noi Haaland a quella ciffra pensi che l'esito sarebbe potuto essere diverso vista la nostra situazione attuale? 

Ad oggi tra noi ed il Borussia c'é un divario (rosa, stadio, ricavi), se loro non riescono a trattenere i campioni figurati noi, poi é sempre stata un po la loro filosofia, non penso si aspettassero che restasse a vita...


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Marzo 2021)

se offri 35 per asensio te lo danno forse, visto che già quest'anno è riserva e anno prossimo sulla trequarti oltre a quelli già che hanno in rosa gli rientrano anche diaz, odegaard, ceballos e han sempre reinier in giro come giovane trequartista.

......e Asensio a destra al posto di castillejo FA TUTTA LA DIFFERENZA DELLA GALASSIA.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, da El Chiringuito, il Real Madrid avrebbe acquistato Haaland in cambio di 150 mln di euro.



Io credo che queste cifre non esistano più. Neanche se ti chiami Real Madrid


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quando hai uno dei migliori prospetti mondiali, dove sta l' errore scusa?



è stato preso per interrompere il dominio bavarese e sono lontani ugualmente.
in champions verranno buttati fuori dalla prima squadra più seria,già hanno perso con la lazio.

il Monaco con Mbappè ha vinto uno scudetto interrompendo il dominio PSG e poi lo hanno dato,loro no.
sarà una comparsa nel club giallonero

sportivamente è stato un flop


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Credici.
> Il Real fa e farà sempre quello che vuole.
> 
> Quando avrà bisogno di rifare l' attacco, lo rifarà.



ho paura anche io. loro fan quello che vogliono.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quello che ha fatto il Borussia Dortmund è stato un passo più lungo della gamba e contro la propria politica.
> ha dato ad un ragazzo di 20 anni dal nulla uno stipendio quanto un top mondiale e commissioni assurde alla procura, per tenerlo poi devi avere una proprietà forte e non è il loro caso per cui ora dovranno venderlo con il suo stipendio che salirà ancora clamorosamente
> e tutto questo senza aver ottenuto niente, se non un passaggio turno champions
> in campionato non sono in corsa per lo scudetto



100M di plusvalenza in un anno è niente???????? è uno degli affari più clamorosi che mi ricordi.


----------



## nik10jb (23 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, da El Chiringuito, il Real Madrid avrebbe acquistato Haaland in cambio di 150 mln di euro.



Ma Haaland non ha una clausola da 75 milioni? Perché il real dovrebbe pagare il doppio della clausola


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Marzo 2021)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Ma Haaland non ha una clausola da 75 milioni? Perché il real dovrebbe pagare il doppio della clausola



Valida a partire dall'estate 2022 credo


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 100M di plusvalenza in un anno è niente???????? è uno degli affari più clamorosi che mi ricordi.



parlo di sport,non di biscazzieri
stiamo parlando di squadre che puntano a vincere lo scudetto,non a comprare a 1 per rivendere a 1,5 per autosostenersi


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Marzo 2021)

e comunque a prescindere da tutto, Halaand al Real sfonda i 50 goal stagionali, 100%.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Marzo 2021)

vi ricordo che il real negli ultimi anni non ha praticamente fatto acquisti proprio per poter fare successivamente acquisti del genere.. io mi aspettavo mbappe non haaland


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Marzo 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> E Benzema? Va beh, dai, noi non lo schifiamo nel caso



Esatto. Subito!


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> parlo di sport,non di biscazzieri
> stiamo parlando di squadre che puntano a vincere lo scudetto,non a comprare a 1 per rivendere a 1,5 per autosostenersi



ma che discorsi sono... hanno scoperto un talento, han guadagnato 100M, se non han la forza di tenerlo meglio di niente no!
era meglio se non lo prendevano neanche? stiamo parlando del bvb, anche troppo stan facendo....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> è stato preso per interrompere il dominio bavarese e sono lontani ugualmente.
> in champions verranno buttati fuori dalla prima squadra più seria,già hanno perso con la lazio.
> 
> il Monaco con Mbappè ha vinto uno scudetto interrompendo il dominio PSG e poi lo hanno dato,loro no.
> ...



Ah, certo, se invece di investire su Haaland, avessero investito su Scamacca avrebbero raggiunto tutti gli obbiettivi.

Che flop l’acquisto di Haaland!


----------



## Alerossonero69 (24 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dubito che il Real abbia questa disponibilità adesso.



Quest'estate ha incassato 100 milioni senza spendere, se riescono a spedire isco, bale e jovic, si prendono pogba, e se spediscono hazard non mi stupirei se prendessero lo stesso Ronaldo


----------



## Alerossonero69 (24 Marzo 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mi domando se una notizia di mercato giunta dalla Spagna si sia mai avverata.
> In ogni caso, se le cifre sono quelle, chi lo prende fa un affarone. Basta pensare a quanto sono costati, per fare degli esempi, Neymar, Pogba, Coutinho e Dembelè.



Ma Elliott ci ha detto che con il covid non si può spendere


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dubito che il Real abbia questa disponibilità adesso.



Loro hanno sempre disponibilità..poi hanno ampio spazio per cessioni e possono sempre alleggerire le casse liberandosi di alcuni ingaggi top di gente ormai a fine ciclo (Modric-Benzema-Ramos-Marcelo)

Se Haaland si muove le destinazioni sono quelle: Real-City...non vedo altro


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Marzo 2021)

Alerossonero69 ha scritto:


> Quest'estate ha incassato 100 milioni senza spendere, se riescono a spedire isco, bale e jovic, si prendono pogba, e se spediscono hazard non mi stupirei se prendessero lo stesso Ronaldo



Non è cosi semplice. Il Real ha un indebitamento altissimo e perde circa 150 milioni a stagione per Covid.

Non hanno alle spalle un grande fratello che possa facilmente ripianare le perdite. Il fatto che abbiano incassato senza spendere non è casuale, serve per gestire la situazione Covid che sta impattando in maniera drammatica sui loro conti.

Per capire meglio, puoi cercare tanti articoli e interviste a Perez fatte negli ultimi mesi dove spiega bena quale sia la situazione del Real adesso, che non è troppo diversa da quella del Barca.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Loro hanno sempre disponibilità..poi hanno ampio spazio per cessioni e possono sempre alleggerire le casse liberandosi di alcuni ingaggi top di gente ormai a fine ciclo (Modric-Benzema-Ramos-Marcelo)
> 
> Se Haaland si muove le destinazioni sono quelle: Real-City...non vedo altro



Temo che non sia cosi, ma vedremo. Allo stato attuale delle cose il Real non ha disponibilità per 150 milioni da spendere. Il discorso dell'alleggerire il monte ingaggi non è tanto semplice, parli di giocatori con stipendi che adesso possono permettersi due tre squadre al mondo, non sono giocatori che abbiano tanto mercato, escluso Ramos chiaramente che va in scadenza a giugno e infatti difficilmente rinnoverà.

Che Haaland sia destinato un giorno al Real puo darsi, che la prossima estate spendano 150 milioni io oggi lo escludo al 100%, poi vedremo.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma che discorsi sono... hanno scoperto un talento, han guadagnato 100M, se non han la forza di tenerlo meglio di niente no!
> era meglio se non lo prendevano neanche? stiamo parlando del bvb, anche troppo stan facendo....



Senza contare che in rosa hanno già pronto Moukoko che è piu forte di Haaland.

Se mai riceveranno un'offerta da 150 milioni, un giorno, fanno bene a cederlo.

Ma io escluderei che possa muoversi la prossima estate per una cifra simile. Non vedo nessuna società che abbia una tale disponibilità adesso. Le uniche sono quelle che hanno alle spalle un grande fratello, penso a PSG o City o Chelsea, tutte le altre, le escluderei al 100%.

Già diverso il discorso del Barca, nel caso non riuscisse a rinnovare il contratto di Messi. Non credo avrebbero 150 milioni da spendere comunque, ma in tal caso una qualche trattativa creativa tra prestito riscatto clausole eccetera la potrebbero anche imbastire.

Non dimentichiamo poi che se il BVB vuole 150 milioni per il cartellino, allora Raiola ne vuole 50 di commissioni, come minimo minimo.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Marzo 2021)

Alerossonero69 ha scritto:


> Ma Elliott ci ha detto che con il covid non si può spendere



Chiaro, infatti prima volavano assegni da 100 milioni 
Comunque vabbè, è vero che i club sono frenati, però stiamo parlando del Real Madrid e di quello che pare essere destinato a diventare uno dei due migliori giocatori del prossimo decennio.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, da El Chiringuito, il Real Madrid avrebbe acquistato Haaland in cambio di 150 mln di euro.



Ma questi non stanno anche rifacendo lo stadio stile navicella frizzer a 1 mld?? 

Da dove tirano fuori sti soldi?


----------



## Manue (24 Marzo 2021)

Ma questi non hanno debiti su debiti ?


----------



## darden (24 Marzo 2021)

Ricordiamoci che il procuratore è Raiola e Perez fino allo scorso anno ha sempre dichiarato che nessun giocatore di Raiola vestirà la maglia del Real.

Magari si sono chiariti.. in ogni caso come trattativa al massimo la vedrei fattibile il prossimo anno quando Benzema andrà in scadenza a 34 anni


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, da El Chiringuito, il Real Madrid avrebbe acquistato Haaland in cambio di 150 mln di euro.



Quest'estate per me può andare solo al City, 150 di cartellino più una ventina di ingaggio possono permetterseli solo loro (il PSG deve rinnovare Neymar e MBappè a cifre simili). L'anno prossimo, con l'attivazione della clausola da 75 milioni, potrebbero entrare in gioco praticamente tutte le big. In tal caso, ho un po' paura dei ladri: libereranno i 60 milioni lordi di Cristina e hanno ottimi rapporti con il Panzone.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza contare che in rosa hanno già pronto Moukoko che è piu forte di Haaland.
> 
> Se mai riceveranno un'offerta da 150 milioni, un giorno, fanno bene a cederlo.
> 
> ...



ora vediamo subito se questo fenomeno, perchè questo è davvero un fenomeno, diventerà uno da storia del calcio o rimarrà una meteora come tutti i giocatori di raiola finora.
fossi in lui cambierei procuratore ieri, andrei al real se c'è l'offerta o rimarrei al bvb se non c'è pensando solo a giocare, non ai soldi che arriveranno al 1000%.

se a fine carriera hai 150M o 200M solo di ingaggio cambia poco. se hai 5 palloni d'oro o niente cambia parecchio. e poi quei pochi milioni che lasci ora li recuperi poi con sponsor ecc....


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ah, certo, se invece di investire su Haaland, avessero investito su Scamacca avrebbero raggiunto tutti gli obbiettivi.
> 
> Che flop l’acquisto di Haaland!



da questo commento desumo che se il Milan dopo la prima stagione da capocannoniere di Sheva lo avesse venduto per soldi (le offerte pesanti c'erano,se ben ricordi) con plusvalenza enorme da quanto dato alla Dinamo Kiev tu avresti fatto i salti di gioia.
e pazienza cosa non avresti vinto dopo,l'importante è avere il cash no ?
poi che con i soldi si faccia una squadra vincente è tutto da vedere peraltro,i casi contrari non mancano

le squadre forti non vendono MAI per soldi senza aver sfruttato un giocatore.
la presidenza Berlusconi ha avuto questo negli anni d'oro fino al 2007 come stella polare
prima lo sfrutti e poi lo vendi,non fai la meteora nel curriculum di un futuro campione

se non sei un club solido non ti sedere al tavolo dei grandi dove ti tremano le gambe quando vedi certe cifre.

io ragiono da tifoso,non da commercialista
i tifosi vogliono vedere vincere la propria squadra,non depredata ogni anno dei migliori giocatori dal Bayern o chi per lui


----------



## Solo (24 Marzo 2021)

Beati loro.


----------



## sunburn (24 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ora vediamo subito se questo fenomeno, perchè questo è davvero un fenomeno, diventerà uno da storia del calcio o rimarrà una meteora come tutti i giocatori di raiola finora.


A oggi ha fatto vedere delle cose pazzesche. Per il futuro, personalmente i giocatori col fisico come il suo mi lasciano sempre un po' titubante. Dovessi puntare qualcosa su chi sarà il futuro migliore del Mondo, tra lui e Mbappé punterei sul secondo.
Di certo, se confermerà quanto mostrato fino a ora, si spartirà i palloni d'oro col francese per i prossimi 10 anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Marzo 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A oggi ha fatto vedere delle cose pazzesche. Per il futuro, personalmente i giocatori col fisico come il suo mi lasciano sempre un po' titubante. Dovessi puntare qualcosa su chi sarà il futuro migliore del Mondo, tra lui e Mbappé punterei sul secondo.
> Di certo, se confermerà quanto mostrato fino a ora, si spartirà i palloni d'oro col francese per i prossimi 10 anni.



hai ragione è sempre un rischio un fisico così alla sua età. guarda zaniolo... non so dirti il motivo però, ma con zaniolo ho sempre detto si sarebbe distrutto mentre su di lui non ho questa impressione vedendolo.


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2021)

Strano, pensavo 150 mln offerti per Cristianu Ronaudu.


----------



## mark (24 Marzo 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A oggi ha fatto vedere delle cose pazzesche. Per il futuro, personalmente i giocatori col fisico come il suo mi lasciano sempre un po' titubante. Dovessi puntare qualcosa su chi sarà il futuro migliore del Mondo, tra lui e Mbappé punterei sul secondo.
> Di certo, se confermerà quanto mostrato fino a ora, si spartirà i palloni d'oro col francese per i prossimi 10 anni.



Beh sono giocatori diversi, Haaland bomber puro, Mbappè esterno/seconda punta con tecnica e velocità eccezionali.


----------



## numero 3 (24 Marzo 2021)

Haaland sul campo è devastante e se regge il fisico è destinato a polverizzare tutti i record di Ronaldo....Ma..ho visto qualche intervista , immagini sui social e qualche video rubato su YouTube sembra il classico nordico sbruffone e non proprio una cima, nel qual caso fosse così conviene veramente prenderlo prima dei 25 anni perché è probabile un declino improvviso.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Spagna, da El Chiringuito, il Real Madrid avrebbe acquistato Haaland in cambio di 150 mln di euro.



Vai paolo portaci Karim.


----------

